
Show HN: A site I built to donate 10k mosquito nets to charity - justicz
https://giveanet.org/?r=M4GWBOWLMIHY4
======
justicz
Hi HN! (resubmitting because the first post blazed through /newest)

I was researching charities a while ago when I came across this excellent
presentation by the founder of the Against Malaria Foundation, Rob Mather:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5wr3u8Gjwg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5wr3u8Gjwg)

During the Q&A at the end, Rob mentioned an idea for a website that would make
it really easy for anyone to donate just a single net. This is the result of
me building that site + reaching out to AMF!

Also the source for giveanet.org is here (vanilla js, go, postgres):
[https://github.com/justicz/giveanet](https://github.com/justicz/giveanet)

Please help me get to 10k! Much of the traffic so far has been from my family
posting this link to Facebook, which means my mom's friend's are leaving
embarrassing notes on the homepage :)

